# I'm new and considering buying a DTG printer to start a garment printing business. Is this the right move?



## simbolic (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi, I have been wanting to start a garment printing business for several years now and I believe the time is now.
So after comparing the different printing option, I am considering purchasing an anajet DTG printer and heat press and go for it.
So my question is.
1. Is this a good way of going about it.
2. Which is better for a beginner like myself, Coral draw or Photoshop.

Thanks

Frank


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Frank:

It's great that you want to get into the apparel business! However, I think you need to stop for a minute and do some homework first before leaping in and spending some money on equipment.

First, if you haven't already, I'd sit down and write a extensive business plan. Where are your customers? Who is your competition? What sales goals could you expect the first year...or first week? What will your expected margins be, and how does that stack up with pricing to the competition to the companies that are already servicing your market.

It doesn't matter if you are printing for end-users, or for your own retail line, or for an website...you should have a plan developed that will allow you to focus on a successful direction. Your business plan should map out all of your operational costs, labor, and miscellaneous expenses. 

Some thoughts to consider:

1. Are you designing the images yourself? If so, you state that you are a beginner so how will you learn the graphic software packages? (I would use the Adobe Creative Suite which will allow you to purchase Illustrator and Photoshop bundled. Illustrator is a far more common software title for a vector program, and if you are dealing with anyone in the public arena chances are they will be sending you an .ai or .eps file which are generated from Illustrator. Corel often has trouble importing Illustrator files and people run into trouble this way.)
2. Have you considered outsourcing your printing? I had a lot of success outsourcing my printing and not investing any money in purchasing equipment. Sure, I have to pay my printer and I'm making a little less on the job...but I don't have to be exposed to the financial impact of investing, maintaining, and training on the equipment either. For companies that are starting out, using a network of five or six printers within about a 100 mile circle of your location makes a lot of sense. You can save some money and build up a war chest and buy the equipment later. If your sales aren't up to par, you don't have to worry about making your machine payments either. This could all be part of your business plan too. 
3. DTG printers are a great way to go for some jobs...but regardless of the printer you purchase some people will not be happy with the results. For some, the print looks grainy and washed out when compared to traditional screen print methods. Matching a Pantone color exactly can also be elusive. If you are printing for anyone in the corporate, sports marketing (collegiate or pro), or ad agency worlds, matching a PMS color is critical to maintaining your business relationship or license. If you can't hit their color, they won't pay you for the job. DTG printers are also notorious for their maintenance downtime. If you purchase one, make certain that you follow the manufacturers guidelines on cleaning and maintaining your equipment. Clogged print heads are a nightmare. Also, a heat tunnel will cure the ink much better than a heat press...and on some garments give you a better result. Make sure you give your first set of prints a thorough wash test. Cut the shirt in half and wash/dry one side about a dozen times. Compare to the other side. Notice any difference?
4. Do your research! Start reading industry magazines such as Impressions, Printwear and Screen-Printing. Get your LinkedIn account set up and join the industry Groups. Tons of Q&A up there.
5. Find a printer and go work for them. Learn the trade and get paid while you build your comprehension. This is a tried and true method. You may also try to buy "time" on someone else's equipment by printing your jobs on their machines at night or the weekends when they have downtime. This will be hard to find, but it's not uncommon. This will save you the expense of buying a machine while you experiment and learn what will work and what won't.
6. Go to trade shows. There are a bunch of them all over the US and scheduled throughout the year. Google SGIA and join. Their show this year is in New Orleans. Impressions magazine runs a series of trade shows called ISS. Printwear magazine's are the NBM shows. All are great and have seminar's that you can go to to learn different aspects of running your business. Manufacturers will have demo models on the floor and you can compare all at one stop. Some have show specials for people who buy on the spot.

I didn't come close to covering everything, but this should give you a start. Hope it helps...

Good luck!

-M


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good advice all around. Great, informative answer!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the informative answer, Marshall!


----------



## XpressionsHT (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
I myself like some am trying to start a t-shirt / screentransfer business, but I'm leaning more towards working with sport teams...just a thought...but I have been reading all the advice that have been posted and it has been very helpful to me...I just wanted to say thank you!
I do have one question??? Being I am just starting...and in the NY / NJ area, and do plan on talking to my tax guy, but would you guys recommend I apply for a vendor's ID number, and if so should I get one foe each state being I will be doing business in both states?

Joe...


----------

